# Blown Radio Fuse



## JBear2013 (Jan 15, 2013)

So i cant seem to figure this out.
I am trying to install a new cd player to my RV.
Everytime i turn it on and adjust volume or anything not only speakers sound bad(also brand new) the fuse blows.
Ive tried 4 different fuses tried reconnecting wires more directly but nothing. The original fuse that was in it was 5A 250V ive tried a couple of that size also some of different size but nothing. if anyone knows anything at all plase help. I love my music and have been without for 2 days now and still no clue.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

JBear2013 said:


> So i cant seem to figure this out.
> I am trying to install a new cd player to my RV.
> Everytime i turn it on and adjust volume or anything not only speakers sound bad(also brand new) the fuse blows.
> Ive tried 4 different fuses tried reconnecting wires more directly but nothing. The original fuse that was in it was 5A 250V ive tried a couple of that size also some of different size but nothing. if anyone knows anything at all plase help. I love my music and have been without for 2 days now and still no clue.


When I worked in communications I saw this entry on the facility log that I was reviewing:

1400Z - Arrived site. Main Receiver Channel XXX out of service.
1405Z - Found main fuse blown. 
1410Z - Replaced fuse with known good fuse. Fuse blew when receiver powered on. 
1425Z - Replaced fuse four times. Receiver continues to blow fuses.
1435Z - No more fuses in stock. Main receiver still OTS. Fuses on order.
1445Z - Departed site.

The technician ( I use the term liberally ) failed to diagnose properly. I would strongly urge you to get a volt meter and determine the positive and negative of your incoming voltage. Most RVs use "BLACK" POSITIVE AND "WHITE" NEGATIVE for current flow. A good way to check is to use your voltmeter in it's continuity function. With the power off check continuity to a known ground. My bet is you are connecting POSITIVE directly to ground. It also may be you have pinched a POSITIVE wire to ground. Check all the wiring you have changed or modified. Remember this - "What is the last thing you did before you started having trouble?"

Don't chase rabbits that just lead you down the proverbial rabbit hole. Good luck. Be safe.


----------



## JBear2013 (Jan 15, 2013)

Leedek said:


> So i cant seem to figure this out.
> I am trying to install a new cd player to my RV.
> Everytime i turn it on and adjust volume or anything not only speakers sound bad(also brand new) the fuse blows.
> Ive tried 4 different fuses tried reconnecting wires more directly but nothing. The original fuse that was in it was 5A 250V ive tried a couple of that size also some of different size but nothing. if anyone knows anything at all plase help. I love my music and have been without for 2 days now and still no clue.


When I worked in communications I saw this entry on the facility log that I was reviewing:

1400Z - Arrived site. Main Receiver Channel XXX out of service.
1405Z - Found main fuse blown. 
1410Z - Replaced fuse with known good fuse. Fuse blew when receiver powered on. 
1425Z - Replaced fuse four times. Receiver continues to blow fuses.
1435Z - No more fuses in stock. Main receiver still OTS. Fuses on order.
1445Z - Departed site.

The technician ( I use the term liberally ) failed to diagnose properly. I would strongly urge you to get a volt meter and determine the positive and negative of your incoming voltage. Most RVs use "BLACK" POSITIVE AND "WHITE" NEGATIVE for current flow. A good way to check is to use your voltmeter in it's continuity function. With the power off check continuity to a known ground. My bet is you are connecting POSITIVE directly to ground. It also may be you have pinched a POSITIVE wire to ground. Check all the wiring you have changed or modified. Remember this - "What is the last thing you did before you started having trouble?"

Don't chase rabbits that just lead you down the proverbial rabbit hole. Good luck. Be safe.
[/quote]

Thanks for the advice, that was only thing I didn't think of, I checked all wires for pinching and wrong ones touching but not the case. I will check the postive and negative and ground hookups. ill post again when solved and how it was solved. thanks


----------



## JBear2013 (Jan 15, 2013)

JBear2013 said:


> So i cant seem to figure this out.
> I am trying to install a new cd player to my RV.
> Everytime i turn it on and adjust volume or anything not only speakers sound bad(also brand new) the fuse blows.
> Ive tried 4 different fuses tried reconnecting wires more directly but nothing. The original fuse that was in it was 5A 250V ive tried a couple of that size also some of different size but nothing. if anyone knows anything at all plase help. I love my music and have been without for 2 days now and still no clue.


When I worked in communications I saw this entry on the facility log that I was reviewing:

1400Z - Arrived site. Main Receiver Channel XXX out of service.
1405Z - Found main fuse blown. 
1410Z - Replaced fuse with known good fuse. Fuse blew when receiver powered on. 
1425Z - Replaced fuse four times. Receiver continues to blow fuses.
1435Z - No more fuses in stock. Main receiver still OTS. Fuses on order.
1445Z - Departed site.

The technician ( I use the term liberally ) failed to diagnose properly. I would strongly urge you to get a volt meter and determine the positive and negative of your incoming voltage. Most RVs use "BLACK" POSITIVE AND "WHITE" NEGATIVE for current flow. A good way to check is to use your voltmeter in it's continuity function. With the power off check continuity to a known ground. My bet is you are connecting POSITIVE directly to ground. It also may be you have pinched a POSITIVE wire to ground. Check all the wiring you have changed or modified. Remember this - "What is the last thing you did before you started having trouble?"

Don't chase rabbits that just lead you down the proverbial rabbit hole. Good luck. Be safe.
[/quote]

Thanks for the advice, that was only thing I didn't think of, I checked all wires for pinching and wrong ones touching but not the case. I will check the postive and negative and ground hookups. ill post again when solved and how it was solved. thanks
[/quote]

Ok so I've checked what I could. The black and white wires are connected to correct corresponding positive and negative. as far as i know all the wires are hooked up with sameones was previously. ive nowgot power but fuse continues to blow. I will trying a bigger fuse. 
Illexplain mysituation a bit here in hopes someone will understand it haha
Ive got 6 wires coming out of radio hole.4 of which i know for sure are for speakers1,2,3 & 4.
The otther two are what im confused about and what not. one isthick yellow wire and other is thick white wire. the old radio had the +12V DC negative ground wire(red) and the battery wire(yellow)both hooked up to the big yellow wire comging from hole. and the ground(black) was attached to large white wirecoming from hole. 
problem may be easy or hard i have no clue. i assumed would be like car stereo,guess i was wrong.
ohmy trailer is from90's(samewith radio/tapedeck. the newoneiamputting in has samevoltage and ohms output as old one.
anyways anyhelp is appreciated. knock off as many possibilities as i can and one day will find answer


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

It is time to isolate the problem by bench checking the radio/CD player/unit from the RV power. I would bring a 12 volt power source, a battery or power supply, and use that to power the player. Be safe and have a fuse in line with the player or you may "let the smoke out "







( That's technician talk for _*burn the dang thing to a cinder*_.)

If the player plays then you have crossed wires somewhere in your rig.

Oh one other thing. *DO NOT PUT A BIGGER FUSE IN LINE*. If you do then you may fry your wires in the RV, start a fire in the RV wall, and have a much bigger problem then you do now.

Did this player come with any schematics or installation documents? Can you scan them and post them here? Do you know anyone with electronic experience? Do you have a fire extinguisher?


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Red is never a ground wire. The two wires from your old unit (red and yellow) were probably intended to be connected to constant 12 volt battery power (yellow) and vehicle ignition power (red). Having them connected together is ok, but you might want to try separating them and connect them one at a time to your thick yellow wire to see what happens. Black connected to the thick white wire sounds correct. Good luck.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Google is your friend.

What is the make and model of the radio. I am sure we can find a wiring color list on line if the radio was manufactured in the past 5 to 10 years.


----------



## JBear2013 (Jan 15, 2013)

Leedek said:


> It is time to isolate the problem by bench checking the radio/CD player/unit from the RV power. I would bring a 12 volt power source, a battery or power supply, and use that to power the player. Be safe and have a fuse in line with the player or you may "let the smoke out "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here are a couple pictures of wires coming from trailer, plug/wires for new radio and the new and old manuals.
for wires coming from trailer the two silver double wire ones i know are speakers and the black on is the antenna.
its the white and yellow im having issues with. 
on the red wire coming from radio plus is a fuse. 5A 250V
I cannot understand why I am having somuch troubles, I could have sworn i plugged wires into same corresponding ones as old radio. normally impretty good with this stuff, did my car just fine.
all of the help you guys have given been has been great help despite lack of solution. Ive now narrowed it down.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

From the new radio, tie the red and yellow together for power. These most likely connect to the yellow wire coming from the trailer. The black wire from the radio should go to the white wire on the trailer.

What you need is a volt meter to check the polarity of the white and yellow wires. Also look up in the hole where the old radio was and see if there are any additional wires just laying loose in there that could have fallen off the old radio.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

This shouldn't be so difficult! There's only a few wires and I think you're on the right track. If you have a multimeter, check the yellow wire for continuity to ground. You may have a small ground fault somewhere. Also check the white wire for continuity and make sure it's a good ground. Finally, as suggested, test the radio on the bench to make sure it actually works outside of the trailer. I'm thinking you have a lemon.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Okay, we seem to be making progress. The XD1228 player guide is here at this link XD1228 Installation Guide









Page three is the same diagram you posted. Camper Andy has the correct configuration as far as the diagram shows. You absolutely need to check with a multimeter as Insomniak has suggested. If all this fails and the radio is returnable then that would be prudent. This particular unit may be a yellow citrus as Insomniak also states.

At least you got some folks here that are trying to help.
















Now get out there with your meter and separate wires, check continuity, get a good ground connection, and keep your shotgun at the ready!


----------



## JBear2013 (Jan 15, 2013)

Leedek said:


> Okay, we seem to be making progress. The XD1228 player guide is here at this link XD1228 Installation Guide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you all for all your help... I will give er one more shot with your suggestions and if still nothing I will return new radio and just live with old old(nothing wrong with it just wanted cd deck not cassette tape haha)
When/If problems solved ill out it on here incase anyones curious







Thanks again


----------

